# Printing/Hosting/Sizing Beginner Question



## LillyElla (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello.  I am looking for some advice.  I have started taking some photos for family and friends and I want to be able to make them available in a professional manner.  I'm not charging for the photos so I don't want to lose money by paying for a site to host them.  I have a couple of questions regarding printing and hosting. 

Where do you recommend I have my photos printed at?  I sent a few samples to Walgreens, mpix, and prolab express just to compare the quality.  
When I got the photos back from prolab express I noticed a flyer they included about a free site that does hosting and fulfillment (they take a percentage of your profit from each order placed).

Do you have a preferred lab and/or hosting/fulfillment site? 

My other question is about resizing an image for printing.  I am new to editing so I only know the very basics of photoshop.  I have made a template for 4x6, 5x7, and 8x10 in photoshop and I drag my image into the template and adjust it accordingly.  Am I going about this the wrong way?  If I size an image in photoshop to be a 4x6 and someone wants to order it as an 8x10 how would I do this?  Aside from asking the person what size they think they might want on every single photo.  I thought about sizing all of them bigger and then it can be cropped for a smaller print.  I feel like I a missing a piece of the puzzle and making things much harder than they have to be.  

I would appreciate any advice.  Thanks in advance!
S


----------

